# 2015 Bear Camp... Thur 1/14 meet up Taco Mac Holcomb Bridge



## Marlin_444

Hey All -

Hope y'all are planning for 2015; for me the season(s) never end they just bump one into the next...

Thanks to Woody's for providing this segment of the forum for us and we will post dates.

I look forward to seeing you soon!!!


----------



## erniesp

I will keep a eye on this thread. My 7 year old told me the other day he wanted a bear rug. Hopefully me and him can get out together and get him one.


----------



## Marlin_444

erniesp said:


> I will keep a eye on this thread. My 7 year old told me the other day he wanted a bear rug. Hopefully me and him can get out together and get him one.



Come and join us we do some scouting during Turkey Season Opener as well as Small Game opener weekends...

Take care and have a great season!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

So, I see there are some rumblings with the DNR powered that be about a Spring Bear Hunt...

Personally, I'd love it!!!

Let your thoughts be know with your reps, DNR etc...


----------



## ChristopherA.King

I really want to get up there and learn a thing or 2 from you guys this year. I think my kids are getting big enough to look out for each other for a day or so.


----------



## Marlin_444

CAK, Come on Brother!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hope Y'all had a good Deer Season... 

3 shots by me and two Deer... Here is the knife and the 7 point Buck I took with my Muzzle Stuffer (CVA Wolf Magnum, the other is the big ol-Butter Ball Nanny with my '70 Marlin 444...

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

I saw more Black Bear in the Southern Zone in two days than I have at the CNF in over 3 years averaging 6 to 8 hunts (2-3 weekends)... 

Any y'all hunted there? Mind you they were not in Season... 

Let's hear it all you "Outlaws".


----------



## gobbleinwoods

outlaw, where in the southern zone were you?


----------



## Marlin_444

Twiggs county round Jeffersonville, GA... Some Fellas I know have 4500 acres that they Trophy Deer hunt... 

One of them $2,500 a year deals... 

Too rich for my country blood...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

State wants to deny how many there are in that area of the state.   Wife has an uncle who lives in a golf community that backs up to Okie Woods and he sees bear walk through the back yard from time to time.


----------



## Hammer Spank

There are many many more in the CNF


----------



## Marlin_444

Hammer Spank said:


> There are many many more in the CNF



No doubt spank, just need to get one early in the season... Bow #1, once all folks have begun to stomp around BP#2... 

By rifle they get up, but I've seen my smallest (be nice) and my biggest would go 500+/-... Big Ol'Boar... At CNF...

Bear Season is a 1 day event in the Southern Zone, great to see them when it's Turkey, Pig or Deer hunting...

See you in the woods.

Good morning Coyote Season in Alabama.

Live from the Bankhead National Forest at Brushy Creek / Smith Lake, Houston, Alabama....

•••



•••


----------



## hambone76

Was on a night time, thermal hog hunt off Hwy 96 last year, saw some big bear tracks out in the ag fields that we were hunting. Twiggs County has a lot of bears.


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep... The problem with the southern zone for bears is the season... 

One Day... 

The state, local and DNR offciators... need to come up off of that thing in my humble opinion...


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Fella's... 

Some of you at know and or carw... I I killed my cell phone and lost all of my contacts this past season...

PM me with your digital and or e-mail so I can replace them... 

You can hit me on FB also
.. 

Ron Crowe


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

PM sent...


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> PM sent...



Hey Doug... Did not get your PM...

Run


----------



## gobbleinwoods

pm sent

I have a few others' too if you need some digits let me know.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

PM sent...

ping back your new #

DB


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> PM sent...
> 
> ping back your new #
> 
> DB



Aight...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Alright Outlaws....Had knee surgery today
and physical therapy ahead, I WILL be
in the woods come Fall.....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Alright Outlaws....Had knee surgery today
> and physical therapy ahead, I WILL be
> in the woods come Fall.....



Good deal - We'll be at full strength with you pulling us up the hills!!!

See you in the woods!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Good deal - We'll be at full strength with you pulling us up the hills!!!
> 
> See you in the woods!!!




Doubt i will be pulling anyone up the
hills, but would like to visit "the hole" again where i had that face 
of with Mr Bear a few years ago.....

It would be good to have all the Outlaws at BP camp this year....
Maybe Ol'Jack and i can stay the week to hunt BP and keep camp
warm for you guys to come back opening gun season.....


----------



## Marlin_444

Aight... Let's see what those dates are...


----------



## pnome

bookmarking thread.


----------



## Marlin_444

Did anyone hit the Forest for Gobbler Opener???


----------



## pnome

But of course....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Did anyone hit the Forest for Gobbler Opener???



Nope....Got 3 more weeks physical
therapy after knee surgery...

"Might" sneak off to Paulding Forest
this weekend or one day next week
just to get a bit of extra exercise.


----------



## Marlin_444

Ours starts here April 1st


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

bump....Physical therapy is on track, and i fully intend to make Sept (scout camp), and archery. BP weekends.....

Yall line up and bring food !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gonna be a good year !!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Woo Hoo... I too am looking at:

* Archery
* BP

Openers... 

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> But of course....



Due tell ol'son...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

7Mag Hunter said:


> bump....Physical therapy is good to date and i fully intend to make Sept (scout camp), and archery. BP weekends.....
> 
> Yall line up and bring food !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Gonna be a good year !!!



I'd rather date the young Physical therapist.


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> bump....Physical therapy is good to date and i fully intend to make Sept (scout camp), and archery. BP weekends.....
> 
> Yall line up and bring food !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Gonna be a good year !!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd rather date the young Physical therapist.



DOH


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd rather date the young Physical therapist.




Always one in every crowd..


----------



## Marlin_444

Mmmm... 

Let's have some Cajun-Fried Stripe while at Bear Camp... 

•••


----------



## ranger374

didn't make it on opening weekend, but I did call up a jake yesterday, he got in range then i spotted a larger bird behind him, got greedy and it ended up being a hen, so i went home empty handed.  It was nice to finally have one gobble and come straight to me though.

We should plan a turkey week or extended weekend hunt one year.  may be easier for me to make one of those then the bear season bp week or gun opener.  seems to fall on my sons fall break every year -- still got a few more years before he'll be big enough to hike the mountian though.


----------



## Marlin_444

Let's do it!


----------



## graywolf209

*Are north ga bear numbers down?*

Over the past few years up till this year I have seen 8-12 bear a year between hunting, traveling, and trail cams.  However this year i have only seen 1 bear.  This bear crossed the road in front of us going over burnt mtn while traveling to my sons football game in pickens county back in the fall.  Has everyone else's experiences been the same?  Just wondering?


----------



## Marlin_444

I am not the one to ask, only hit the CNF once or twice a year during Bears Season... 

Dana Young can advise... Or other locals...

But I'll be there...


----------



## ripplerider

I didnt see a single bear last year either in the woods or on the road. I usually see several per yr. I think they were laid up in the ivy thickets lapping up the abundant acorns with no need to travel much. I didnt see any hogs either. Killed 2 young bucks, 1 in the mtns. and 1 in the foothills.


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> I didnt see a single bear last year either in the woods or on the road. I usually see several per yr. I think they were laid up in the ivy thickets lapping up the abundant acorns with no need to travel much. I didnt see any hogs either. Killed 2 young bucks, 1 in the mtns. and 1 in the foothills.



Thanks Jeff, and there you have it... 

See yah soon!

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I am headed for and will be in Helen area for the rest of the week.   Anyone else around?

Might wet a line and see if I can catch a fish or two.


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am headed for and will be in Helen area for the rest of the week.   Anyone else around?
> 
> Might wet a line and see if I can catch a fish or two.



And me in Kentucky...


----------



## pnome

Turkey season is going well


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> Turkey season is going well




Nice bird Joe....
We need details......


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Good Job Joe


----------



## ripplerider

Congrats Pnome! Did you kill him in Lumpkin co? Look forward to seeing you this fall Ron.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Turkey season is going well
> 
> Joe - Thunder Chicken Commander!!! Congrats Brother!!!





ripplerider said:


> Congrats Pnome! Did you kill him in Lumpkin co? Look forward to seeing you this fall Ron.



Same here Jeff, I had to break down and buy (yes a did buy something and not trade a gun) for a brand new in the box tent.

Bowstring gave me one that I used last year; I got it out to clean and prep and it "gave up the ghost"...

Been getting some long walks up and down the mountains here in Bama ( Bankhead Ntl Forest) so I am getting ready for a run at the elusive North Georgia Black Bear!!! 

See y'all soon...


----------



## pnome

Yup, got it in Lumpkin county at my hunting club.

9" beard, 1 1/4" sprus.  

The story starts friday evening.  After work I headed to camp and got all set up and was sitting on my tailgate  when I heard a bird gobble about 300yrds away.   I quickly grabbed my shotgun and ran on over there, still in my street clothes.

Got set up and made a few calls that he responded to, so I was thinking " All Right!  Start this weekend off right here!"   

But next time he gobbled he was a bit further away.  I followed along not calling or anything until I heard him fly up.  Roosted.  

Woke up early the next morning and got set up on him ~100 yrds away.   Sure enough, he lights it up from the roost.  I just gave him a soft tree call to let him know I was there and he gobbled at me.   So i put the call down and waited....and waited....  Next time I hear him gobble and he had gone the other way.  Every time he gobbled, he'd be a little further off.    I was able to make out what direction he was headed, so I got in the truck and drove closer.   Got set up on a clearing near where I thought he was heading and called.  He responded with a gobble from, I'm guessing, about 300 yrds away.  Across a road and on another club.   So I figured that was it.  No way I'd be able to call him from that far and have him cross a road to get to me.  

Just as I was about to give it up I hear a bunch of hens start carrying on in the bottom behind me.  So, I'm thinking, I might not be able to call him in, but maybe they can.  So I just sat there and waited.  Sure enough, about 10 minutes later I see a blue head pop up from the tall weeds.  Then I see two more with him.   

The lead one steps out, I see he's not a jake and shoot him.  His two friends just stopped and stared at me.  So I pumped another round in the ole' mossberg 500 and they knew what was up and were gone before I could get the gun on either of them.


----------



## RPM

Congrat's Joe!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Good stuff Joe! 

Hope y'all are sighting in your 22's! 

Here is my Marlin XT 22 Mag Small Game/Yote/Hog Shooter...

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

I'd rather be lucky than good... 

Found this on my walk this morning!!! 

Have a Great (fill in your blank)!!!

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

So it's been 10 years since I joined Woody's (Miss Yah Brother!)... 

Dana Young got me hooked on Bear Hunting (Thank you Brother)... 

You Bear Hunting Outlaws need to make at least a weekend this season, if nothing other than to get a mountain Tick or spit and whittle a while.

Black Powder opening weekend. 

Joe and I (news to Joe) will be putting a Pig in the ground on Saturday...

Y'all come for the celebration...

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> So it's been 10 years since I joined Woody's (Miss Yah Brother!)...
> 
> Dana Young got me hooked on Bear Hunting (Thank you Brother)...
> 
> You Bear Hunting Outlaws need to make at least a weekend this season, if nothing other than to get a mountain Tick or spit and whittle a while.
> 
> Black Powder opening weekend.
> 
> Joe and I (news to Joe) will be putting a Pig in the ground on Saturday...
> 
> Y'all come for the celebration...
> 
> Ron




Is it to early to start a "count down clock"???


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Is it to early to start a "count down clock"???



Never too early Brother... Never!!!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

I guess it's good that I bring in my bird feeders now. Just walked George the 12yr old Shih Tzu around the house and found some bear poop on the edge of the woods between the houses.  Dave


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Blairsville-Dave said:


> Just walked George the 12yr old Shih Tzu around the house and found some bear poop on the edge of the woods between the houses.  Dave




Better put a bell around Georges neck if he goes out alone.....
Got to protect our Shih Tzus...We have 2.....Great little dogs!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Dave... I would be happy to come over and dispatch your critter


----------



## Gerrik

Spotted some bear sign on Chestatee WMA couple weeks ago. Looking forward to bow season


----------



## Marlin_444

Gerrik said:


> Spotted some bear sign on Chestatee WMA couple weeks ago. Looking forward to bow season



Can't wait myself!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Unicoi rangers warning visitors of bear activity.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> Unicoi rangers warning visitors of bear activity.




Rest assured, when i enter 'ole Blackies world this fall, i will have a
1911 as a side arm....maybe 2 each 1911 45 acps

I already had one face to face encounter at 20 yds (unarmed) with
Mr Bear, and that situation will not happen again....


----------



## Marlin_444

I plan to travel light during Black Powder Opening Weekend... Got a Weaver 2.5-8x28 to strap on it too...

WOO HOO!!!

•••


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> I plan to travel light during Black Powder Opening Weekend... Got a Weaver 2.5-8x28 to strap on it too...
> 
> Wow!!!!!
> Can't wait to see Joe shoot that thing


----------



## pnome




----------



## Marlin_444

And me chopped liver...   

BOOM!


----------



## Marlin_444

Dude Crawfished on my trade for the CVA 50 Cal Pistol... 

Oh well... 

On to the next one...

•••


----------



## ripplerider

I saw my first bear of the yr. yesterday while hiking in to fish a small native stream off 180. Looked to be around 100 to 150 lbs. It got gone in a hurry. All kinds of territory markers in there.


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> I saw my first bear of the yr. yesterday while hiking in to fish a small native stream off 180. Looked to be around 100 to 150 lbs. It got gone in a hurry. All kinds of territory markers in there.



Alright!   Can't wait to get up there!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Starting injections next week, after knee surgery 2 mos ago and
hope to be able to make BP weekend....

Might have to stay in camp, but i am gonna
do my best to show up/////


----------



## Marlin_444

Can't wait brother Doug...


----------



## Marlin_444

Boom!!!

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

Happy Father's Day all you Outlaw Bear Hunters!!!

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

Hope Y'all are gearing up!!!

Any Newbies are welcome...

Check in before each hunting segment opening weekend to see who is in...

Looks like either BP or Modern Rifle opener for me this year...


----------



## pnome

I'll be there.


----------



## bowstring

*2015 bear camp*

X2


----------



## Gerrik

I should be there for archery opener.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I am gonna try for BP weekend....


----------



## Marlin_444

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

God Bless America! 

Have a Fun Safe Independence Day!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Dates per Regs...

* Bow Opener - 2nd Saturday in Sept.
- 09/12

* Black Powder Opener - 1st Saturday after 10/08
- 10/10

*Modern Gun Opener - 1st Saturday after 10/15
- 10/17

Here we go!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

My Calendar has me there Bow Opener and BP Opener... 

Here we go!!!


----------



## Billhuntingpassion

My cousin and I should be coming any tips on what I should bring other than the basics


----------



## Marlin_444

Tent camping supplies, Bfst/lunch stuff and what you like to grill, I am trying to get is a wild pig next weekend. 

Lots of water adult beverages of choice... T P and a shovel to flush... This area is prone to rain so bring that gear. 

Firewood of also needed as we have a large fire pit for the evenings... 

Get by a forestry office and pick up a map, a compass and or GPS is in order... 

Comfortable boots, if you wear a new pair you will regret it... 

Between now and then walk A LOT, Hills are your friend as there are mostly ups and downs in the area of Chattahoochee National Forest - The Wilderness is... Wait for it... 

A Bear! 

You have my Cell.

See you in the woods!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Area is prone to rain in an understatement, It always rains
on the Mtn.....

Expect FLOODS..... Bring extra tarp for your tent, even if you
THINK your tent is waterproof !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Dana and I got skunked on fishing yesterday but saw lots of bear sign while riding the back roads.  They are out the gents.   Can't wait for the season to get here.   Hike uphill drag downhill.


----------



## Billhuntingpassion

So what is the location of camp area where everyone camps for bear camp?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

It is at the base of brass town bald off of 180.   FS road 296

search the old thread 2014 season over map is on page 8 or 9

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=787118


----------



## gobbleinwoods

If you are coming Marlin_444 can tell you what you Alabama residents need as far as permits go.   Don't ask how he found out.


----------



## Marlin_444

That's not funny...

Out of staters... Need two licenses... 

1. Big Game
2. Combination Fish/Hunt

About $125 for three day and Under $300 for Annual, so three (3) trips save a few $$$


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Dana chuckled when I saw him and relayed the post.   Some comment about calling it the outlaw bear camp.


----------



## HunterJoe24

I'm pretty new to the thread, but what is this bear camp. Is it all of yall ge together and hunt, or is it just a thread to share hunting stories.


----------



## pnome

HunterJoe24 said:


> I'm pretty new to the thread, but what is this bear camp. Is it all of yall ge together and hunt, or is it just a thread to share hunting stories.



All of us get together and hunt.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> All of us get together and hunt.



That and share hunting stories... After hunting hours at Bear Camp...


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dana chuckled when I saw him and relayed the post.   Some comment about calling it the outlaw bear camp.



As he is the O.G. In Gangsta Terms... In Outlaw Bear Camp he is the OO... Original Outlaw


----------



## gobbleinwoods

He may actually stay at camp this year.  Patty wants a bear.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you are coming Marlin_444 can tell you what you Alabama residents need as far as permits go.   Don't ask how he found out.


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> He may actually stay at camp this year.  Patty wants a bear.



That will be great!!!


----------



## dhardy87

Sorry newbie here. Is this open to everyone that wants to hunt. Me and one of my buddies are going to try to make it up the for bow season.


----------



## Marlin_444

dhardy87 said:


> Sorry newbie here. Is this open to everyone that wants to hunt. Me and one of my buddies are going to try to make it up the for bow season.



You bet!   The more the merrier!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you are coming Marlin_444 can tell you what you Alabama residents need as far as permits go.   Don't ask how he found out.



OK Full Disclosure... I did not get the right license and got cited, the next day after I killed my first Bear... It was under weight... Got cites again...

Had to sell my S&W 460 ES to pay fines...

Best hunt of my life to date! Well worth the $800 in fines... 

There y'all Outlaws happy now


----------



## dhardy87

Great can't wait to get up there then.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Marlin_444 said:


> You bet!   The more the merrier!!!



I hope to maybe go to one of these camps this year for the 1st time. That said I've been hoping to make one the last 3 years I think, and something always comes up. So I ain't holding my breath.


----------



## Marlin_444

Etoncathunter said:


> I hope to maybe go to one of these camps this year for the 1st time. That said I've been hoping to make one the last 3 years I think, and something always comes up. So I ain't holding my breath.



Come if you can, we'll keep the campfire burning


----------



## Marlin_444

Bacon in the cooler... 

More details to follow!!! 

•••


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Bacon in the cooler...
> 
> More details to follow!!!
> 
> 
> Whooo....Congrats.....
> Need pics and details !!


----------



## Marlin_444

Joe and I Pig hunted Twiggs and Pulaski County this weekend.

We saw a bunch of turkeys, two Bear and a few does... 

No pigs in Twiggs but a member of the club took us for an evening hunt in Pulaski County. 

We rolled up about 6 PM, Billy put ke on a hang on stand about 20 feet above a waller with a feeder on it it was set to go off 8 PM... 

At about 7:55, I heard some noise to my left... Three Hogs a Big Black, medium light brown and a dark brown smaller one... I twirled the trusty 444 and took aim of the small brown one... BOOM! It hit the ground... Twirled qnd shot at the big Black... Missed, looked at the brown on in the ground and it was kicking, then put a 444 in the head... No more kicking... I had hunted Twiggs last year and had one run off because I had not taken a 2nd shot (Live and learn)... 

Here are pics of the setup and the pork brined in Lemon Juice & Apple Cider Vinegar over night.

We'll be smoking a Ham between two chickens at Bear Camp this year!!! 

•••


----------



## keiths04

Me and a few friends will be on cohutta for first week of bow season, maybe better luck this year, no bears last year three nice bucks out of range


----------



## Marlin_444

keiths04 said:


> Me and a few friends will be on cohutta for first week of bow season, maybe better luck this year, no bears last year three nice bucks out of range



Good luck this season!!!


----------



## keiths04

Thanks y'all too.


----------



## keiths04

Look us up if your up there plenty of good food if nothing else.


----------



## Marlin_444

Aight.


----------



## braveshunt

I've been doing a lot of reading in the bear forum lately and I'm starting to get excited about potentially going bear hunting this year. You guys make it sound like a lot fun! I just have a few questions:
Can I join yall at the bear camp for the archery opener?
Where is the best place to get a map? I am reading that I should get one from the US forest service, but I don't know which one to get.
Also, I'm not familiar with hunting in the CNF. Is it easy to accidentally stumble on private property or a WMA?

-Calvin


----------



## Marlin_444

The CNF is wide open, join us! You can get a map at the Forestry office in Blairsville and or there is one around Helen I believe. PM me and I'll send my cell.... See you in the woods...


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey all I am headed to Woodstock this evening to attend a celebration of life for a friend who has passed tomorrow.

Join me for a cold one at around 8 PM at Freight Kitchen & Tap in Woodstock. 

205-937-4924 Cell


----------



## Minister of Meat

I've heard rumors that it's tough to hunt CNF due to locals whose families have been on the land since the great land lotteries.  Is there anything to that?  I want to take advantage of public land, but I don't want to make that kind of a drive to get in a scrap with a local.


----------



## Dana Young

Real locals that have lived all their life in these mtns won't be a problem because they don't care if you kill every bear in the mtns
Don't worry iam local and I will handle any problems


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks Brother Dana... 

Have the right license and don"t shoot one under 75 Pounds... 

Ron


----------



## Minister of Meat

So how does it work with NF land?  See a sign posted CNF, park, stay on NF land, and you're good to go if you're properly licensed?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Minister of Meat said:


> So how does it work with NF land?  See a sign posted CNF, park, stay on NF land, and you're good to go if you're properly licensed?




Yep....Need to get a CNF map because some WMA land lies inside CNF boundaries and have different
hunt dates than open NF land..

NF land you are able to camp anywhere you find a level spot for a tent or park your camper/truck....


----------



## Marlin_444

That's right... You follow the hunting regs for the county... 

While Bear Hunting during the Deer Season you can kill: 

* Bear
* Deer
* Hog

Enjoy!


----------



## Minister of Meat

How many hunters normally show up for Bear Camp?


----------



## Marlin_444

We've had as many as 15, as few as 3... Usually 5 or so. It ain't shooting fish in a barrel or the Ritz Carlton..

But the hunting is good, grilling of game is superb and the stories shared around our campfire are plenty entertaining so bring a comfy folding chair


----------



## Marlin_444

How many days til 9/11...

31...

We'll be rolling into Bear Camp... 

Time to get the X Bow out and fling a few... 

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

30...


----------



## Marlin_444

29...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

2nd surgery(minor) to trim Meniscus on
knee Sept 1 ......
4-5 weels rehab is gonna put me close
to opening BP......I am gonna try to come up and camp, but might just stay in camp...


----------



## Marlin_444

Looking forward to seems you Douglas! Good luck and God's Speed with the surgery...


----------



## Marlin_444

28...


----------



## Marlin_444

27... And 26...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Bumped up surgery and had it this Friday, and sitting 
here in recliner with 50lb knee and working toward
opening BP weekend.....
This Sux !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   back on crutches
again but i am gonna hunt this fall !!!!

Anybody got a 4X4 power chair !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dont think i can swing my leg over my Yamaha
ATV just yet...


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> Bumped up surgery and had it this Friday, and sitting
> here in recliner with 50lb knee and working toward
> opening BP weekend.....
> This Sux !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   back on crutches
> again but i am gonna hunt this fall !!!!
> 
> Anybody got a 4X4 power chair !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dont think i can swing my leg over my Yamaha
> ATV just yet...




No problem.  We'll just fix one of these to Ron and he can carry you in...


----------



## Marlin_444

25...


----------



## Marlin_444

24


----------



## Marlin_444

...21

Three weeks... 

Can't help myself  

•••


----------



## bowstring

ok


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I am gonna see if there is a 12 step
GBA (gun buyers Anonymous )program we can
get you enrolled in to help you with your frequent
firearms purchases
Maybe a 12 step program will help..

Step 1---- buy Ruger
Step 2----buy Marlin
Step 3----buy Remmy

you get the picture.....

Won't make bow opener, but maybe BP weekend...


----------



## pnome

Don't trade that thing away without talking to me first.


----------



## Marlin_444

...18


----------



## Gerrik

Anyone staying in camp to cook, while the rest of us chase bears? Because I have a suckling pig that's just itching to be slow roasted/smoked.


----------



## Marlin_444

Yes, bring it; Smoker will be good to go. I'll bring Applewood chips and charcoal... We'll be eating high on the hog


----------



## Marlin_444

X v i i...


----------



## Marlin_444

Sixteen days...


----------



## Marlin_444

X5...

Dialed in yet??? 

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Thirteen...

•••


----------



## RPM

found this link on the Trad. archery site.  Surprised me.  Never heard this before.

http://www.bear-hunting.com/2014/5/middle-of-the-middle-redefining-shot-placement

Good luck fellas.  Wife hasn't been doing too well and isn't crazy about heading off.  May still try to get up there.


----------



## braveshunt

^That's a good article. 
I won't be able to make the archery opener with you all. Maybe next year. I hope yall have great success. I will be following along. 

I am going up to hunt 10/1-10/4. If anybody needs help dragging let me know...


----------



## Marlin_444

12 Days...


----------



## Marlin_444

11...

Roll Call Begins tomorrow...


----------



## Gerrik

Hey Ron, post the directions again, will Ya?


----------



## Marlin_444

Go through Dahlonega towards Brass town bald, pass it on the right follow to Forestry Service Road 296 on the right.

From Blairsville, turn towards Brasstown Bald, follow to Forestry Service Road 296 on Left if you pass Brasstown Bald you have gone too far


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call Bow Opener... 

Pnome
Marlin_444
...


----------



## HunterJoe24

Is it on a WMA or National Forest?


----------



## Marlin_444

Chattahoochee National Forest


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call
----------
Gerrik
Pnome
Marlin_444


----------



## Marlin_444

Outlaw Bear Camp 2008 Year #3

•••


----------



## ranger374

Won't be able to make it for bow. Maybe I can make it in October. 

Finally got drawn for a state park hunt. So gotta save a couple of vacation days for that

Post some pics when yall get that big ole black rug!!


----------



## Marlin_444

7 days...

Roll Call

Gerrik
Pnome
Marlin_444

Hope to see you for Black Powder Ranger!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> Won't be able to make it for bow. Maybe I can make it in October.
> 
> Finally got drawn for a state park hunt. So gotta save a couple of vacation days for that
> 
> Post some pics when yall get that big ole black rug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What SP did u get picked for....I got Hard labor Creek,,,,


----------



## ranger374

7Mag Hunter said:


> ranger374 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be able to make it for bow. Maybe I can make it in October.
> 
> Finally got drawn for a state park hunt. So gotta save a couple of vacation days for that
> 
> Post some pics when yall get that big ole black rug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What SP did u get picked for....I got Hard labor Creek,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tugaloo
Click to expand...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

7Mag Hunter said:


> ranger374 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be able to make it for bow. Maybe I can make it in October.
> 
> Finally got drawn for a state park hunt. So gotta save a couple of vacation days for that
> 
> Post some pics when yall get that big ole black rug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What SP did u get picked for....I got Hard labor Creek,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my back yard well sort of 15 minutes away.
> 
> I will be in the neighborhood for bow opener but family has a Sat night meal planned for 1.5 hours east of there near Clayton.   I will be at my cabin Friday night so will try to drop over.   Probably hunt Sat morning in a place Dana showed me while we was wetting a line.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marlin_444

Good luck Robert! 

Pop by in the evening...


----------



## Marlin_444

4 days...


----------



## Etoncathunter

Well I'm stuck working. Maybe I'll get to make one of the other camps.


----------



## Marlin_444

Come on!


----------



## Marlin_444

Packing the truck has begun...


----------



## Marlin_444

Three days...


----------



## Dana Young

Alright guys I road through the camp sat there were fresh slides along the roads. patty and I will probably ride up sometime over the weekend may even camp Friday night.


----------



## Marlin_444

Come on Dana!


----------



## Marlin_444

Dos Mas Hombres...


----------



## Marlin_444

Right there!!!

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

Gerrik... Are you bringing the pig?


----------



## Marlin_444

Headed to Conyers this evening and then to the Mountain in the AM... 

Just a few more things to pack in the truck... 

Gerrik... You bringing that pig?


----------



## Gerrik

Bringing the pig. I'm leaving work around lunch tomorrow, so I'm hoping to be there before 4.


----------



## pnome

Weather forecast certainly has improved.   Should be a good weekend.


----------



## Marlin_444

I am in Conyers "enjoying" some Karaoke at the VFW with my brother on law... 

Plan to be at camp when I get there  

Stopping off to pick up Applewood, Charcoal; Ice and some Coke Zero to go with the Fifth of Wild Turkey 101...


----------



## Gerrik

Guys, I'm out for the weekend. Of course, I would get sick the day before opening day. the universe just doesn't want me to hunt Bears, apparently.


----------



## ranger374

Good luck guys. Post some pics


----------



## Etoncathunter

Good luck and be safe y'all. Looks like a wee bit of weather headed that way tonight.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Did not make it to the Mtn......Knee blew up during the night, and
no way i could drive 2 hrs to camp...

Good luck !!


----------



## Marlin_444

In my third spot today... No Bears yet...


----------



## blood on the ground

Y'all are killing me!!!


----------



## Bam Bam

I'm wanting to try my Luck at Bear Hunting in N. Ga! Got some Big Bore Lever Actions wanting to Pop a Black Bear! I might give it a shot come Gun Season?


----------



## pnome

No bears this weekend.  Sure was pretty though.  If a bit cold.  47 in camp this morning, I had a hard time getting out of my sleeping bag.

Here's a shot of my Saturday evening view.


----------



## Marlin_444

No Bears seen, lots of sign; I did have a spike horn buck rush through - a few pics to be added...


----------



## ranger374

I know that spot!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Pics


----------



## Etoncathunter

Dang 444, that terrain is steep!! Trees are growing sideways outta that hill.


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep...


----------



## Marlin_444

My baby got married this weekend at the lake... I had a good time... 

•••


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> My baby got married this weekend at the lake... I had a good time...
> 
> •••



Did she marry an Auburn fan?


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did she marry an Auburn fan?



No Robert, he is a died in the Crimson Wool BAMA Fan! 

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

Not gonna make BP, business getting the way of my fun...


----------



## Fire Eater

You bear hunters might want to hit the NF up near Stone Pile Gap (Lumpkin County)...see lots of sign close by road and cabins up there. I don't hunt them but like to watch them.


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Not gonna make BP, business getting the way of my fun...



Wat?

Boo.

Well,  I'm still going to be there for BP.    I'll be arriving around 4 on Friday and staying until about noon on Sunday.  Rain or shine.  Though, if no one else is coming, I may camp somewhere different.  Somewhere a little more secluded.

So, to anyone else still thinking about coming, I'll show you all of Marlin's secret spots!


----------



## olhippie

Im hoping to get there friday afternoon .But I'd hoped to be up there this last weekend with my X-bow. An attack of crippling gout knocked me off my feet I'm recovering but not very mobile yet. I'm hoping it'll be well enough to get there even if I'm limited to camp.


----------



## olhippie

I did get out opening weekend with my new X-bow, and took a doe saturday at 9am and another doe sunday at 11am.


----------



## pnome

olhippie said:


> Im hoping to get there friday afternoon .But I'd hoped to be up there this last weekend with my X-bow. An attack of crippling gout knocked me off my feet I'm recovering but not very mobile yet. I'm hoping it'll be well enough to get there even if I'm limited to camp.



I'll see you there Ian!   I'll be getting there Friday afternoon as well.

Can't wait!  Weather is looking good!

Hiram coming with you?


----------



## Marlin_444

Bear Foot!

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

When will be a good weekend to get another hunt in???


----------



## Marlin_444

Late Nov. Or Early Dec.???


----------



## pnome

How about Dec 19th?


----------



## rexmyers82

Wanted to say thank you for all the great advice you guys have been posting.  Will be taking my first hunt in the Chattahoochee at the end of November with a buddy and his dad.  We all appreciate how freely everyone on the forum has shared their knowledge.


----------



## Marlin_444

12/19... Let's see...


----------



## bighits4421

*Dec Hunts*

Hey yall. I wanted to see if yall have been seeing bear the last few weeks? I am trying to get one, but everyone that was seeing them on my lease said they have stopped seeing them the last few weeks. Thinking the laid down for a mini hibernation session or went higher in the mountains. Anyone see any the last few weeks?


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey all - 

Hope your season has gone well...

Joe, Vin (hope Ol Hippie can make it) and I are meeting up at the Taco Mac - Holcomb Bridge Road on Thurs 1/14...

Join us, first round or beers on me - It's Pint Glass night and if you don't want your glass  I'll take it... 

Text me if you can make it! 

678-644-5533

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Pnome kills his first Alabama Deer...

•••


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Nice !!!!!


----------



## ranger374

anybody had a chance to bust a thunder chicken yet?  Was thinking about trying to head up the hill before season ends if I don't tag out first. Got one to go.  Hope everyone's doing good. Been a busy year down here with family and work.


----------



## pnome

ranger374 said:


> anybody had a chance to bust a thunder chicken yet?  Was thinking about trying to head up the hill before season ends if I don't tag out first. Got one to go.  Hope everyone's doing good. Been a busy year down here with family and work.



I've had a chance.  Just haven't sealed the deal on one yet.


----------



## ripplerider

I've been wondering what you'd been up to Howard havent seen you on here thought you might have took up golf or something. Did you kill anything close to that monster you got a yr. or two ago this past season? I've had the native trout fishing bug bad this year, havent turkey hunted yet. Been fishing some little creeks I hadnt hit for 15-20 yrs., places you have to crawl through a tunnel of laurel to make a cast for an 8 inch trout but I love it!


----------



## ranger374

ripplerider said:


> I've been wondering what you'd been up to Howard havent seen you on here thought you might have took up golf or something. Did you kill anything close to that monster you got a yr. or two ago this past season? I've had the native trout fishing bug bad this year, havent turkey hunted yet. Been fishing some little creeks I hadnt hit for 15-20 yrs., places you have to crawl through a tunnel of laurel to make a cast for an 8 inch trout but I love it!



No havent taken up golf--it makes me cuss too much!!!  Haven't killed anymore big deer--finally got the wife to hunt some so i been letting her do the shooting and i been doing the draggin and cleaning.  Been hunting with the recurve a good bit--so your shot opportunities decrease a little with that.
Yeah, i hear ya on the trout thing.  I haven't turkey hunted in about 15 years.  Finally got access to a place that had a few and killed one long beard with a 9.5" beard.  Then I got the bug so I been hunting redlands every chance I get.  Killed a jake the first time I went and should have had a nice long beard on the second trip.  He was out a little further than I like to shoot, but was close enough to easily kill after i stepped it off.  been playing cat and mouse with him since.  he came in and didn't see a hen i guess and off he went.  Been wanting to plan a good turkey trip to the natl forest up there just havent been able to yet.

My dad had a stroke before Christmas last year and we just welcomed a baby girl to the family in Feb. so i have been pretty tied up with work and family.  the past few years, Wyatt's fall break has been on BP week for the bear hunts so haven't been able to make those either.  hope to try to make it this fall though.  We need to plan a turkey hunt on 296 again--that was pretty fun last time.

We did come up that way a few times with the camper last summer to fish for some stocker trout though.  probally do the same thing in hopefully next month or so somewhere toward helen or lake burton.


----------



## pnome

Anyone up for Muzzleloader opener this year?  I've heard from olhippie and he seems interested.


----------



## bowstring

*Bear camp*

Ok ??


----------



## pnome

bowstring said:


> Ok ??


----------



## pnome

OK Sportsfans!

Here we go.  This weekend at the end of 296.  

So far we've got myself, olhippie, and bowstring signed up.  Anyone else interested should respond in this thread.

Current weather report is looking VERY NICE for this weekend.  Cool and only 10% chance of rain!  Gonna be a great weekend to be outside!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> OK Sportsfans!
> 
> Here we go.  This weekend at the end of 296.
> 
> So far we've got myself, olhippie, and bowstring signed up.  Anyone else interested should respond in this thread.
> 
> Current weather report is looking VERY NICE for this weekend.  Cool and only 10% chance of rain!  Gonna be a great weekend to be outside!




Good Luck guys !!!!
Be sure to post some pics !!!


----------



## pnome

Haven't heard back from Jack and Ian can't make it anymore.  So, we're canceling for this year.


----------



## ripplerider

Anyone coming up this year? I saw a truly big bear crossing 180 a couple of days ago. He was at least 300 lbs. Maybe pushing 400.


----------



## Joe Brandon

Hey guys whats going on with you veteran bear men?? Yall need to plan a trip this year!!!! Get your blood flowing to your legs!!!!


----------



## DeucesWild

Rode thru the ole bear camp this past Saturday. Didnt see any fresh slides but did see where a couple of deer crossed the road about midways back to the dead end. Suprised no one was camping at the creek tho as nice as it was this weekend. Wont be long now.


----------

